# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Platy >  Platies

## James

Platies are hardy and colorful fish that make a  wonderful addition to the passive community aquarium. Platies are easy  to breed, and new color varieties are developed through selective  breeding programs. Platies make a perfect addition to the aquarium for  the novice to expert alike.

----------

